
Mozilla responds to Firefox user backlash over Pocket integration - tweakz
http://venturebeat.com/2015/06/09/mozilla-responds-to-firefox-user-backlash-over-pocket-integration/
======
microfracture
I personally believe that Pocket does not belong within the core framework of
the browser.

However, I think the feature would probably have been much more acceptable to
many users had Mozilla simply held off on integrating Pocket until they added
the ability to select other read-it-later services (including open source
self-hosted options like wallabag [1]) as well.

[1] [https://www.wallabag.org/](https://www.wallabag.org/)

------
transfire
I have mixed feelings about it. No doubt, Pocket has become an almost
indispensable tool for me. It would be nice if there were a way to do this
fully open source, but an "Internet Save" button requires a back-end. How else
can such functionality be provided?

(P.S. Sure wish Pocket supported PDFs.)

